# Got the new De Rosa built



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*JlDonald,

This goes above and beyond; it's Haute Categorie.

Thanks for posting the pictures.

Congratulations,
Tshirt*


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hey, that looks familiar! I was just about to post that one myself. Happy New Year, Joji.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Really nice! I like the bike's monochromatic, sleek industrial bad-ass look! 

very nice.


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

I would like to thank Jim and Josh at Sand Canyon Cyclery for building me such an awesome bike. 

www.sandcanyoncyclery.com


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Very, very nice bike....I suppose some people would prefer a Record group instead, but of course it's a matter of taste. The Protos looks special in many ways, I have the feeling this could be another classic model from De Rosa. Certainly the best looking Protos I've ever seen. Congrats!!!! How does it ride?

And what bar-tape are you using? It looks nice and grippy and not with a lot of padding.
Regards
Patrik from Sweden


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Great bike and excellent photography.


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

Pewe said:


> Very, very nice bike....I suppose some people would prefer a Record group instead, but of course it's a matter of taste. The Protos looks special in many ways, I have the feeling this could be another classic model from De Rosa. Certainly the best looking Protos I've ever seen. Congrats!!!! How does it ride?
> 
> And what bar-tape are you using? It looks nice and grippy and not with a lot of padding.
> Regards
> Patrik from Sweden


The bike rides great. i wish I had more time to ride it. The bars are wrapped with Fizik bar tape.


----------

